# Favourite Doctor Who.



## S.K (Jan 12, 2009)

Who is your favourite doctor?

William Hartnell:
*A very good actor and a clever role to start. The angry old man attitude never helped though.*

Patrick Troughton:
*The most charismatic doctor, a funny comedian and a great predecessor for Hartnell, he gave the show new life and his aspct on the program made it great. His episodes are some of the best, just a shame most of his stories are missing.*

Jon Pertwee:
*The action doctor. He was good and knew who the doctor was.*

Tom Baker:
*Famous for his great and unique portrayal of the doctor. There is no more that needs to be said.*

Peter Davison:
*The doctor has finally been summed up. He gave new life to the doctor and a new side to him. The young doctor was good if a little bland.*

Colin Baker:
*A great and enthusiastic actor who knew who the doctor should be, highly underrated due to the terms the show was at at the time. We suddenly saw a darker and more cynical doctor and we didn't know who he was anymore.*

Sylvester McCoy:
*The clown. A good doctor but a bit uneasy. A dark McCoy is a near perfect doctor.*

Paul McGann:
*A undersung, elegant doctor who who should've stayed for the new series.*

Christopher Eccleston:
*A hard, destroyed portrayal of the doctor, the ideal view of the doctor, shame he only stayed for one series.*

David Tennant:
*With a bit of all the doctors before him, David tennant is fun to watch, a clever actor and overall a good doctor.*


My favourite is probably Troughton or Colin Baker. Christopher Eccleston is a close second.


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 12, 2009)

Eccleston, but I speak only on experience of nine and ten.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 12, 2009)

I bet Tom Baker will win.

He's my favourite, I haven't watched the old ones for ages. They're only ever on when I can't watch them :(. Most of the episodes I can remember from the old ones are Tom Baker ones; particularly Pyramids of Mars, Genesis of the Daleks, The Stones of Blood, and some episode I can't remember the name of on a space station or something.
I even have an action figure of him :D

I quite like Sylvester McCoy, but only because I was in love with his umbrella.

None of the options is that one doctor in those old dalek films that nobody ever counts as a doctor :(


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 12, 2009)

I prefer Troughton. opal you really do need to watch the Invasion (remade) and the Mind Robber. You will LOVE Troughton. The thing with the classic series is that they were a lot braver back then because nowadays the audience is a lot more demanding.

Tom Baker's early seasons were great. He got a bit tired after Leela.
Invasion of Time is a fun romp.

Trial of a Timelord is my third favourite story of any doctor who ever. Colin Baker really does shine.

If none of these Eccleston was great, theres no denying that.

Favourite stories:-
1.)Rememberance of the Daleks
2.)Earthshock
3.)Trial of a Timelord
4.)Survival
5.)Caves of Androzani
6.)The Sea Devils
7.)The Invasion


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 12, 2009)

Tom Baker. If for no other reason than the scarf <3


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 12, 2009)

Davison, then Tennant then T Baker.

It was the celery that I liked best. ^^


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 12, 2009)

He was awesome but Tegan and Adric could get majorly annoying.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Jan 12, 2009)

^Agreed. Nyssa was the decent companion there, she was side-lined in EVERY FREAKING EPISODE. It GOT STUPID. The Big Finish CDs concentrate on Nyssa, which is a good thing! ^.^

My favourite is probably colin baker, I wasn't a major fan of Trial of a Timelord (all when kooky in the end episodes) but I loved the enginuity of episodes like Vengeance on Varos, Resseurection of the Daleks and Attack of the cybermen.

That great speech in Trial is amazing. " "In all my travelling throughout the universe I have battled against evil, against power mad conspirators. I should have stayed here. The oldest civilisation: decadent, degenerate, and rotten to the core. Power mad conspirators, Daleks, Sontarans... Cybermen, they're still in the nursery compared to us. Ten million years of absolute power. That's what it takes to be really corrupt." 

^AWESOME! (Yes I did C/P it, you expect me to remember all that?)


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 12, 2009)

That *was* an awesome speech. Never can say I liked Attack of the Cybermen or Revelation of the Daleks. Attack was a old cybermen compilation of their greatest hits with a bloodthirsty doctor and Revelation has that wierd DJ.

Yeah the Ultimate Foe was completely insane and wierd. Mindwarp is amazing with its "explosive finale" and Brian Blessed.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Jan 12, 2009)

> Favourite stories:-
> 1.)Rememberance of the Daleks
> *Why? Its good but not the best ever.*
> 2.)Earthshock
> ...


----------



## Jolty (Jan 12, 2009)

Tom Baker and Jon Pertwee

I've watched old episodes with my dad since forever since he is the biggest Dr Who fan ever, and most of the episodes I remember seeing were of those two :B


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Jan 12, 2009)

They are good. Have you seen The Talons of Weng-Chiang? Thats my favourite episode and its a Baker one.


----------



## H-land (Jan 13, 2009)

I've honestly I believe seen one episode of Doctor Who, that I happened upon while channel surfing during a holiday in the UK. ...I believe it was while we were staying in Falkirk, specifically. 
So I'm voting I've never watched Dr. Who, since it's not really aired too much here in Amerikaland.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 13, 2009)

Honalululand said:


> I've honestly I believe seen one episode of Doctor Who, that I happened upon while channel surfing during a holiday in the UK. ...I believe it was while we were staying in Falkirk, specifically.
> So I'm voting I've never watched Dr. Who, since it's not really aired too much here in Amerikaland.


I feel sorry for all you guys who are stuck with Springer and Drew Carey while we have the Doctor.

I think some cable channels show it; Eevee's from the US iirc and watches the series.


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 13, 2009)

> I think some cable channels show it; Eevee's from the US iirc and watches the series.


yeah um I don't think vee watches it on TV


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 13, 2009)

Americans have just finished series 3 I believe.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 13, 2009)

Murkrow said:


> None of the options is that one doctor in those old dalek films that nobody ever counts as a doctor :(


Peter Cushing?

He wasn't _The_ Doctor, he was a human doctor with the surname Who, in films based on the idea of the TV show, and as such had a police box TARDIS and fought Daleks and other Doctor-type things.
Those films were based on William Hartnell stories.
Also 



Spoiler: 2008 Christmas special



The ten Doctors in the poll have all been confirmed as cannon.



I haven't seen the old series or the movie, and I can't say out of Eccleston or Tennant, so I don't know which is my favourite.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 13, 2009)

Time Psyduck said:


> Peter Cushing?
> 
> He wasn't _The_ Doctor, he was a human doctor with the surname Who, in films based on the idea of the TV show, and as such had a police box TARDIS and fought Daleks and other Doctor-type things.


I know, which is why I said nobody counts him.


But one of those films was on the other day and it's weird because the guy who plays Donna's granddad was in it but he was younger so I wasn't used to it. D:


----------



## Ruby (Jan 13, 2009)

Hartnell, Eccleston, Tennant, in downward order.  I confess I instinctively prefer what is original to what is new.  That's why Hartnell comes first on this list, and Star Wars IV on that list, and so on.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 13, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> I feel sorry for all you guys who are stuck with Springer and Drew Carey while we have the Doctor.


Leave Drew out of this ):


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Jan 13, 2009)

Yay I know! Was I the only person who actually squealed when they showed all of the doctors.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 13, 2009)

Spoiler: Probably isn't but just in case for the Christmas Special



How would the Cybermen have information on the other doctors, the cybus logo on them proves that they're from the other universe, so how did they get that information?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 14, 2009)

Murkrow said:


> Spoiler: Probably isn't but just in case for the Christmas Special
> 
> 
> 
> How would the Cybermen have information on the other doctors, the cybus logo on them proves that they're from the other universe, so how did they get that information?


Stolen information from the Daleks, who have encountered each and every incarnation of the Doctor and know of his regeneration. They managed to steal a dimension portal to get to our universe again, right?


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 14, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Stolen information from the Daleks, who have encountered each and every incarnation of the Doctor and know of his regeneration. They managed to steal a dimension portal to get to our universe again, right?


What about Christopher Eccleston? I'm pretty sure all of the Daleks that saw him got disintegrated (or whatever you'd call that) and that the Cult of Skaro/Daleks in the Genesis Ark didn't see him :/

Unless he's the Doctor who fought in the Time War, then it makes sense.

But I won't mention how some of (or all, maybe) the small clips of all those Doctors are taken from episodes where the cybermen/daleks didn't appear


----------



## Enekuro (Jan 14, 2009)

Plus in Resseurection of the Daleks the doctor has his mind read by the daleks on that screen so they would know about the other doctors.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 14, 2009)

^Good point but that only applied for the doctors 1-5 [c]and it had no Leela in it.[/c]

The daleks have met every doctor anyway.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 16, 2009)

Spoiler: just in case anyone hasn't seen the series 2 finale



Torchwood's archives would have information on all the doctors, so they could have taken the information from there when they took over



Do the audio dramas count as cannon? If not then we can't be certain they met the 8th Doctor (although they probably did - we're discussing the Daleks and the Doctor here)


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 16, 2009)

^ Ohh didn't think of that, good point.


----------



## Enekuro (Jan 16, 2009)

The Audio CDs probably don't count as canon. The books and other things may be but the Big Finish CDs would probably not be canon. Plus in the movie the master was exilled by the daleks so they must know about him somehow.


----------

